# Sandblast and Powder Coat



## MikeM326 (Apr 15, 2019)

Can anyone in the Harrisburg or surrounding area help me out with either of these?

I have a set of wheels I would like to restore and use as winter wheels.

Wouldn't mind learning how to do it if you have the tools and time to spare.

I would buy the powder coat, media for sand blaster, a case of beer and pizza for whoever can help.


----------



## TeknoJunki (Jul 5, 2005)

MikeM326 said:


> Can anyone in the Harrisburg or surrounding area help me out with either of these?
> 
> I have a set of wheels I would like to restore and use as winter wheels.
> 
> ...


Were you able to find out more about the process? I have an old set that I would consider changing color from white to something else. Is it pretty easy to sandblast the existing layer off without damaging the wheel itself?


----------



## ellenlady677 (Nov 25, 2021)

Wheel refinish is a easy DIY if you have, or rent from Home Depot, a gas pressure washer and a wet blasting attachment. $30 on amazon. Use play sand and googles (sand will get all over the place so be prepared) a big box like from a refrig works great. Paint with enamel and bake at 300 deg in the oven for an hour or so. Send wife or mother off to the spa during this phase of project.The right paint and it comes out like glass.


----------

